# Moving to Mazatlan



## cairogal

I'm thinking of a move to Mazatlan that would be potentially long
term, but for right now, at least 6 months. It's not necessarily a
vacation move, but I suppose a furnished rental (1 BDR or studio)
would be ideal under the circumstances. I would need an excellent
internet connection (DSL/Cable) and a phone line w/ international
calling capabilities (I'll need the cable and phone for work). My
questions are:

Are furnished/non-vacation rentals w/ these specifications in
existence?
What are the price ranges (I don't have a particular part of town in
mind, but I'd like to be able to walk/rely upon public transport, so
I know that eliminates some areas)?
I speak/read/write Spanish at a high level, but am curious about the
pitfalls of renting. What's required to start a lease?
Are leases acknowledged as binding as they often are in the US, or is
this a 'friendly agreement' as it can be in other countries?
What are the price ranges of internet and international calling (I'd
be calling the US mainly)?
Having lived in the developing world before, I know there can be
issues w/ intermittent power and water...is this common throughout
Mexico?
I'll be working virtually for my company back in the US...does this
mean I am perpetually on a renewable tourist visa?
Can I take my cat with me (even if I am on a tourist visa)?

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## sparks

I'd suggest using a VOIP connection for international calling simply for cost. I had an FM3 when I got my Telmex service (phone and DSL) so am unsure what they want for identification and proof that you'll be there for awhile. Telmex is a little had to deal with and has costly connect and disconnect fee's.

You really need to be in the city of your choice to find the best places. I would plan on hotel living for up to a month while you talk to locals and check out places. Finding places is much easier in the off season (summer) due to the influx of snowbirds who winter in Mexico

You might try this message board for Maz. There is also a Yahoo group called MazInfo
whatsupmazDOTcom


----------



## cairogal

Thanks for the advice! I am a member on that group on Yahoo.


----------



## synthia

Could you use Skype for your phone calls?


----------



## sparks

synthia said:


> Could you use Skype for your phone calls?


Skype, Yahoo phone out ... or any number of others


----------



## cairogal

*Skype, yahoo*

What's the quality like of these calls? Anybody using Vonage down there?


----------



## synthia

My experience with Skype has varied. I have had some very bad connections, though.


----------



## myhat

I would also use VOIP, especially if you will be making many long distance phone calls. I get a U.S. VOIP account no matter what country I go to, because I still make most of my calls to the U.S.


----------



## rowleyda

I am planning on moving to Mexico either in December of 2011 or the first of January 2012. It is between Mazatlan and Guadalajara. Someone on another forum told me that Mazatlan is less expensive than Guadalajara. I originally considered Mazatlan. Can anyone tell me about the rents in Mazatlan. This is not a short-term move, but could be permenant. I was under the assumption that Mazatlan was expensive as it is a tourist haven.

Any information about Mazatlan would be appreciated.


----------

